# 51 lb. Hoo



## Team Triple X (Oct 9, 2007)

<P align=center>Left out Friday night around8 p.m. headed for rampowell. As you probably can expect, it was a little bumpy going out that night but we pushed through and when daylight hit we were putting lines out at petronious. Water was nasty there, butit quickly changd to cobalt blue before we got to the marlin rig. We picked up a nice Hooand a couple of dolphin and continued our search for the illusive yellowfin tuna.Hit beercan, Rampowell, and started towards Horn Mountain when a gut feeling said I was waisting time, so we turned back aroundand trolled the rest of the day with nothing to but drink daiquiri's. Night came and all we could manage was a bunch of small blackfin. I hope I don't find out it was going off at Horn Mountain.<P align=left>







<P align=center>


----------



## fisher1780 (Dec 18, 2007)

Good job! Glad to see that you didn't take that beating for nothing! Wish I would've been there with ya'll. I like that hat by the way. Gonna have to pick me up one of those, and some of those pink flower shorts!!oke


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the report. Time to put the outriggers on. :usaflag


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

nice hooter....water looks puuurdy! Guess it's time to dust the cobb webs off the boat!


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

does that guy really have pink flowers on his shorts?????????? man he is ugly!okeoke Nice hooter guys!


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Great fish, and glad you guys were able to get out, even though it was rough.:clap


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

good pic of the hooter. looks bigger than it actually is


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

nice fish!!!

glad you were able to get out

a little too bumpy for some of us old guys on the evelyn gail, we were also concerned about blue water, sounds like you found it!


----------



## going n hot (Nov 21, 2007)

do you allow whiskey on your boat?R U in this weekend?


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

awesome fish!!!!


----------



## swedishfish (Nov 5, 2008)

you didn't miss anything at horn mountain. good call


----------



## Team Triple X (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks swedishfish, that makes me feel alot better. You never know where those tuna will be, if anywhere at all. It looks as if we were lucky to get what we got. Gonna try and find them again this weekend if the weather will allow us.


----------



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

Will be out there Saturday night on the Outta Here, usually keep it on 68 or 72. Give us a call and good fishing. FYI a blue was caught at Horn Mt. a few days ago.


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

yea there was a blue and a few above average tunas caught at or around horn mt.


----------



## swedishfish (Nov 5, 2008)

yea thats why we were there. nothin saturday morning tho


----------



## steamer (Feb 7, 2008)

Pat, weather permitting we will be heading out Friday night and returning Sunday. I will listen up for you on 68/72.

Troubadour


----------



## pogie1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Great trip as always on the XXX.Sorry Im going to miss next weekend:banghead:banghead.Hope yall tear there ass up.


----------

